# how do we register our car/van in Benidorm?



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

please lemme know


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> please lemme know


Mikey, if you have a van the chances are you will not be able to register it as it is classed as commercial and you cant matriculate a commercial vehicle here that is RHD. That means you will have to return it to the UK or try to find a buyer here who is going home

Best thing to do is get a local gestor to do the car for you unless you can speak the language to get through the beaurocracy.

If you have owned the car for 6 months then you escape import registration fees (its a duty really but they cant call it that) but you will pay probably between €400 & €600 to get it done


----------



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

*Van*

Hi again,

Im coming over to Benidorm in Van on wednesday next week.

Obviously i can visit i.e. touring etc, But how long do i have before i get a pull?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Im coming over to Benidorm in Van on wednesday next week.
> 
> Obviously i can visit i.e. touring etc, But how long do i have before i get a pull?


Technically you could get away with it for 6 months, but its a risk whatever anyone tells you. Up this way there are regular road blocks. In reality if you are a Spanish resident then you shouldn't be driving a foreign plated car.

Also the van must be fully legal in the country of registration. i.e. MOT etc. Many insurance companies in the UK will cease to cover you if you no longer reside in the UK. There are companies in Spain that will cover you but I have heard stories about them not paying out on accidents due to UK docs being out of date


----------



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

*Van*

Totally legal for the year and my insurance covers me and gives me green card for 3 - 6 months (whenever i tell them so that bits ok).

Roadblocks seem a bit worrying but i guess if anything goes wrong then "I'm touring" and will return.

Also looking for a cheap van for sale over there to carry all the musical equipment.

Is there no way to have van registered as a private van and get spanish plates?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Totally legal for the year and my insurance covers me and gives me green card for 3 - 6 months (whenever i tell them so that bits ok).
> Roadblocks seem a bit worrying but i guess if anything goes wrong then "I'm touring" and will return.
> Also looking for a cheap van for sale over there to carry all the musical equipment.
> Is there no way to have van registered as a private van and get spanish plates?


You are going to be pushing it if you come here for a year in it. It will be illegal and cars are being empounded. You will be a resident. You will presumably have an NIE and a padron, and you will need to prove that the car has been out of Spain. The Police here aren't daft. Road checks in Spain are much more common than in the UK, and they need absolutely no reason. They set up a road block and stop cars. recently they have been targetting foreign plates here.

A van is a van, and they treat them all as commercial. Its because its RHD your sight is restricted on the roads and is deemed dangerous.

BTW your "green card" (which doesn't actually exist any more) is only for touring, not for foreign residency


----------



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

*Time limit*

So to summarise,

I am ok for 6 months but should really either purchase a van over there or come back after 6 months


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> So to summarise,
> 
> I am ok for 6 months but should really either purchase a van over there or come back after 6 months


No ...... I didn't say you would be OK . I said you might get away with it, but it would not be legal.

If you are a Spanish resident I think you have now 60 days to matriculate the vehicle or re export it.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

*one last question lol*

If i go over there and find storage for gear, buy a spanish van and get rid of british one, thats ok?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> If i go over there and find storage for gear, buy a spanish van and get rid of british one, thats ok?


Yes for sure. Or if you had a LHD van from the UK you could do it, but not a RHD van.
I'm sure theres plenty of people going back that could do with a cheap van to take stuff back with


----------



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

*any looking for a van please let me know*

any looking for a van please let me know.

From next week


thanks for all your help, i'll check in before i leave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> any looking for a van please let me know.
> 
> From next week
> 
> ...


Look for my comments on your "van wanted" thread which is now in "wanted" section 

Maybe a better way of doing this


----------

